# Celexa - Few Questions



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Ok...so I've just finished 2 months on this...

1 month at 10mg and 1 month at 20mg...

DP hasn't changed a bit, mood may have stabalised a bit, but I may just be kidding myself, wanting it to have done something, any change hasn't been noticable really.

Only thing that has really changed is my sleep pattern, I seem to be absolutely exhausted now days, sleeping in till around 12 and then waking up, then needing a nap again for a few hours, and usually another one. I'm not sure again if its the Celexa but I've never experienced this feeling of needing to sleep in my whole life.

So basically my question, if its not done anything by this point, should I just nip it in the bud? Like is there any point in going on for another month with it?

Could my sleep issue be related to taking it?

Cheers


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

I was on celexa for 4 months. Not only was I really tired, but I had even less emotions, if thats possible. It made me even more depressed because I couldn't feel anything and I was exhausted. But everone is different. Talk to your doctor before you stop. I'm not aware of any meds that treat dp. Just the underlaying conditions.


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for response.

I was hoping it would perhaps effect the dp in some way as there has been a few recovery stories on here related to it. It was prescribed for depression 'on record' however.


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm gonna stop taking it - its done nothing but made me sleepy, I don't even think 20mg was enough to do anything.

On to the next thing....


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

zoloft


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I would try zoloft too. I Have some celexa here that I still didn't try and I already have my backup plan ready wich would be zoloft lol

I'm so scared of medication, pathetic.


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok - I've decided not to be a hero (dick) and I'm gonna get my 2nd month script at 20mg....


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

As for sleep, yes, serotonin is highest in the evening to help one to sleep. Furthermore, melatonin is made from serotonin - all just part of the circadian rhythm. Both are lowest in the morning to enable one to get up and get on with life. Furthermore, dopamine is highest then to motivate ambitions.

As for stabilization, yes - but stabilize to what? Since it is meant to vary throughout the day, taking the med keeps it at a high. Of course there are some that find it stabilizes/lifts black moods, which has got to feel better. It doesn't sound like you are one of these though.

They say it take a couple months to reach effect. Since you there, talk to your doc. If he already said take a higher amount, then what the heck, go ahead, you're almost there. If you decide to get off, be sure to give yourself at least a month of tapering.

At least it shows your doctor you are cooperative and that the med doesn't help your problems. He will be more willing to try something other than serotonin (which is often the first thing tried). Though many of these guys just keep trying another SSRI ... or a SNRI ... so if you have something else in mind, this will be a good time to discuss it.


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Visual said:


> As for sleep, yes, serotonin is highest in the evening to help one to sleep. Furthermore, melatonin is made from serotonin - all just part of the circadian rhythm. Both are lowest in the morning to enable one to get up and get on with life. Furthermore, dopamine is highest then to motivate ambitions.
> 
> As for stabilization, yes - but stabilize to what? Since it is meant to vary throughout the day, taking the med keeps it at a high. Of course there are some that find it stabilizes/lifts black moods, which has got to feel better. It doesn't sound like you are one of these though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Visual.

Yeh I'm gonna change the time I take the tablet, not sure if that will effect anything, but I been taking it as I awake, if I take it at a set time before bed perhaps it will make me sleep at the right time?! That would be a lifechanger in itself.

When I began CBT I was diagnoised with depression as a result of a questionaire I filled in. Don't get me wrong, I was very down at the time, but as a result of having DP so long and the way it has contributed to my life. So CBT could be effective I was told I should take these and it would stablise my mood, give me energy to complete the tasks in CBT and concetrate on sessions. For that I guess it has been good, very difficult to remember how down I really was exactly, but I guess it was more than now.

Your right about it being a good chance to speak to the doctor about anything else, and I'm gonna stick to the treatment plan, I have nothing to lose by trying it, frustration that it hasn't just lifted this yet got the better of me, but hoping / wishing for that to happen was a long shot and pretty silly anyway - its a process which takes time, longer than the 1 - 2 months I've given it.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

hmmmmm, I could always sleep a lot before I went on celexa. And now I sleep much less. So.. go figure.


----------

